

Xobni: anyone using the beta? - colortone

I'm dying to get at least a one-sentence description of this service [besides "email revolution"].<p>I was invited to the beta but it's PC/Outlook only.<p>IIRC this shouldn't break any of the "non-disclosure" terms of the beta...if so, I apologize.<p>Anyone?
======
jey
[http://www.xobni.com/blog/2007/09/17/xobni-will-launch-at-
te...](http://www.xobni.com/blog/2007/09/17/xobni-will-launch-at-
techcrunch-40/)

Apparently they're officially launching tomorrow, so you can check it out
then.

~~~
fraXis
That was a quick beta considering I just got my invite at 11PM last night.

------
nanijoe
I am using it..I am 50/50 on whether to buy a MAC or Windows PC for my next
laptop, and this may end up being the tie breaker. I am of course assuming the
software will keep getting more useful.

~~~
Zak
Why not buy a Mac and dual-boot? Even if you end up mostly using Windows,
Apple laptops are nice hardware.

~~~
jey
Parallels in Coherence mode is _great_ for running Windows apps. With
Parallels you can run your mac and windows apps side-by-side. So you could
just use your MacOS apps for most things but have Outlook running too.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN9jNNeEd98>

~~~
nickb
You can do the same with VMware Fusion... they call it Unity mode.

From my experience, VMware > Parallels.

~~~
jey
VMware finally got around to releasing their damn MacOS port? Last I heard it
was still vaporware, but a google search shows that it's finally released.
Took long enough.

------
bluishgreen
Let me Guess, Xobni is some kind of AI application to deal with emails. It
probably classifies emails nicely.

(My Guess is based on the fact that they want an AI person on their job
postings)

~~~
jgrahamc
Perhaps someone is finally doing a POPFile (<http://getpopfile.org/>) as an
Outlook plug-in.

John.

------
omouse
I would but I'm in Linux and I can't boot into Windows...I'm afraid it'll blow
up (my video card is messed up and I really do not want to deal with changing
the video card drivers)

If there were Thunderbird support I'd be using it at this very moment.

------
ivankirigin
Why not just get outlook on a windows box, configure it to grab mail from some
old account, and see what it does?

~~~
Zak
Outlook and Windows are both expensive. Piracy is an option, but it's still a
pain.

~~~
ivankirigin
Piracy is a pain? Universities sell $10 versions to students.

~~~
Zak
Setting up a Windows box is a pain. I generally don't do it unless I'm
promised money, good food, good beer or sex. Also, not everyone here is a
student.

------
comatose_kid
I am installing it right now, but I think I'll remain on the safe side of
xobni's NDA.

------
kashif
Got a beta invite, but I use Linux and Evolution so...

~~~
ajju
Pass it on then buddy... heuristix at gmail.com!

~~~
kashif
I don't mind...except that the invite mail says - "Please do not share this
link with anyone, post reviews, or take screenshots until it is publicly
released."

:(

------
fad
got a beta invite too. but I'm on RailsConfEurope and have only my MacBook
with me :(

